# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kastriot Tusha

## StterollA

*Kastriot Tusha, një zë kristalor* 


Vendodhja pranë pellgut të gjerë kulturor mesdhetar, nga ana tjetër struktura gjeoklimaterike e Shqipërisë, bën që ky vend të prodhojë zëra këngëtarësh, të një natyre e cilësie të veçantë në të dy sekset. Kjo dhuratë e natyrës u shndërrua në traditë. Historikisht, që nga e kaluara me Muçon (në pallatin e Ali Pashe Tepelenës), Hafizen e Leskovikut (me shokë), që i përkujton kënga (kujtesa) popullore, por të ardhur te L. Miloti, A. Zyberi, V.Zela, N. Pagarusha, M. Halili, P. Simaku, I. Tukiçi e B. Ndoja, e deri tek më të shquarit skenës lirike si: T. Tashko, M. Kraja, Gj. Kosturi, E. Mihali, K. Antoniu, Ll. Kaçaj, M. Xhemali, K. Paspali, S. Refael, G. Çako, K. Gjipali; në më të rejat: I. Mula, Sh. Spaho, E. Jaho, M. Leka, e shumë të tjerë, zëri i tenorit kastriot Tusha i vjen skenës shqiptare me një fizionomi e tingëllim të ri, kristalor, shumë të ngrohtë.

Kastriot Tusha lindi në Elbasan më 14 prill 1963. Mësimet fillestare për kanto i mori me mësuesin F. Feçi në Shkollën e Mesme të Muzikës "Onufri" (1979-1983) të qytetit. Në vitet 84-89 mësimet për kanto i vazhdoi në Institutin e Lartë të Arteve (sot Akademia e Arteve të Bukura) në klasën e Gaqo Çakos. Mbasi kryen studimet në vitet 1988-2002, rreshtohet prnë solistëve të Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit, njëherësh edhe si këngëtar, solist pranë Ansamblit të Këngëve e Valleve Popullore, si interpretues i këngës popullore elbasanase dhe rrethinave të tjera (kohë më parë ai e kishte kultivuar këngën popullore mbas një kursi kualifikimi që kishte kryer në viet 83-84 pranë AKVP-së).

Në Teatrine Operas dhe të Baletit, Tusha realizon një veprimtari të ngjeshur koncertore me pjesëmarrje të gjerë në mjaft role në operat shqiptare dhe të huaja, me koncerte të llojeve të ndryshme, me repertor të pasur, ashtu si në fushën e muzikës së lehtë dhe asaj ppullore, si brenda vendit dhe jashtë tij, si në Gjermani, Itali, ShBA, Zvicër, Turqi, Angli, Danimarkë, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Kanada, Norvegji, Suedi, Irlandë e gjetiu.

Me një pjesëmarrje brilante ngjitet në skena të shumta operistike, me role si Alfredo në "La Traviata", Duka i Mantovës te "Rigoleto", Ruiz te "Trovatore" i Xh. Verdit, Arlekino te "I Pagliaci" i Leoni Kavalolos, Nadiri te "Peshkataret e perlave" i G. Bizes etj; në operat shqiptare, Doda te "Mrika", Nikolla në operetën "Paja", përkatësisht të P. Jakovës dhe N. Zoraqit.

Artisti lirik Tusha ka patur fatin të drejtohet nën pankinën e dirigjentëve E. Krantja, R. Teqja, B. Llapi e të tjerë. Në këto debutime ai e shfaq veten një këngëtar lirik sugjestionues dhe tërheqës.

Këngëtari Tusha e paraqet veten dinjitoz edhe në shumë koncerte: Koncerti recital me Ansamblin Shtetëror , 1995  1996; Koncert Nr. 2 me Ansamblin Shtetëror, 1998; Netë Napolitane, koncert recital, orkestra e RTSH, dirigjent Zh. Ciko dhe të ftuar G. Çako, A. Xhemo, M. Leka, E. Miso,etj.; Koncert Gala (së bashku me S. Frashëri, R. Radoja, E. Miso, A. Garo, D. Hyka); Niederrhein  Krefeld, Gjermani, gusht 2000; Koncert recital, Pallati i Kongreseve, 2001.

Që nga viti 1992 K. Tusha është këngëtar i lirë, i pa impenjuar në ndonjë trupë operistike. Kjo e afroi më shumë me atë zhanër koncertesh ariozë e këngë qytetare të krijuara, që i shkonin më për shtat si tenor lirik, tepër tërheqës për dëgjuesit, duke i hapur vetes një karrierë të shkëlqyer në këtë fushë. Tusha ka afruar pranë vetes edhe këngëtarë të muzikës së lehtë si E. Deda, R. Makashi e A. Gjoka; po edhe këngëtaret tepër sugjestionuese M. Kamenica e M. Nallbani, që i shprehin vlerat e tyre vokale si në skenat operistike, ashtu edhe në muzikën e lehtë

Në koncertet e tij recitale, Tusha priret ndaj rrymave të ndryshme të të kënduarit, ritmeve latino-amerikane, nën shoqërimin e Orkestrës së Re të Filarmonisë, orkestrave të tipit sinfoxhas etj. Tenori është ambicioz mbasi kërkon që çdo dëshirë e tij të përputhet me idetë muzikore që synon, pra të sjellë në skenë tipe melodish me emocione të larmishme, përputhur me karakteret e këngëve dhe rrymave përkatëse.

Dëshirat e tij ai i realizon edhe me ftesat që u bën artistëve vendas dhe të huaj, për ti plotësuar, nga kjo pikëpamje, imazhet rinovuese të koncerteve të veta, p.sh., të dy këngëtarëve negritanë (me këngë dhe valle nga Broduej), këngëtarin italian Rafaelo Karlino, sopranon nga kosova Sanije Metoshi dhe çiftin e baletit nga Teatri Dançenko nga Moska, J. Bellavina dhe D. Kozhano.

Edhe titujt e koncerteve K. Tusha i emërton në mënyra tërheqëse që në një farë mase, nënkuptojnë përmbajtjet e tyre: "Tusha dhe miqtë", "Kur jemi bashkë ne të dy", "Kastriot e Friends", "Grand Gala", etj. I veçantë ishte edhe "Koncerti i tre tenorëve" (Tusha, Çako, Gjipali), që na kujton bashkëpunim mbresëlënës të trios Domingo, Kareras e Pavaroti. Në këto koncerte, këngëtari Tusha me shokë, i jep këngës shqiptare (asaj qytetare të përpunuar dhe popullore) e të huaj një interpretim dinjitoz, të ngritur artistikisht, duke i bërë për auditorin tepër tërheqëse.

Zgjedhja (dhe ndërthurja e tyre) i ka dhënë përfundime të mira e të suksesshme lirikut Tusha, ku ai është i prirur veç muzikës operistike edhe ndaj muzikës qytetare, arioze  ndërmjet aries dhe recitativit të këngëve të tipit latin, italian etj., deri në përzgjedhjen këngëve popullore. Kjo përzgjedhje është në përputhje me vlerën e zërit të tij të ëmbël, të butë me një regjistër me shtrirje (deciturë) jo shumë të lartë, që ia kalon nga një e gjysmë në dy oktavë. Si njeri ka një natyrë të veçantë, tërheqëse; është gazmor, i dashur, i ëmbël, i komunikueshëm me audiencën2).

Tenori K.Tusha ka zgjedhur një raport mirëkuptimi në favor me muzikën dhe admiruesit e tij. Ai kudo, me stafin e këngëtarëve dhe të orkestrantëve (në formacione të vogla, deri në orkestrën sinfonike) është i mirëpritur si këtu dhe jashtë. Në vitin 1998 prodhoi një CD me këngë të ndryshme me muzikë shqiptare dhe botërore.

Ky është tenori Kastriot Tusha, pinjolli i fundit i lirikës operistike shqiptare dhe më gjerë.

_REFERIME:
Gazeta të shumta si, "Shekulli" (1997), "Koha Jonë" (1998), "Republika" (1997), "Tirana" (1998), etj., kanë paraqitur në faqet e tyre artistike jetën e tenorit lirik K. Tusha, si dhe kanë hedhur mendime mbi vlerat vokale dhe repertorin e tij.

ZeriPupullit_

----------


## StterollA

Ne linkun e meposhtem mund te degjoni albumin '_Serenta_' te Kastriotit

http://muzika.albasoul.com/album.php?&id=161

----------


## macia_blu

( me kete rast, ... Kastrioti  ka lindur ne Elbasan , por eshte MIRDITOR)...(edhe djali im ka lindur ne USA, po nuk eshte amerikan eshte Shqiptar)!!!

----------


## BlueBaron

*Koncert i tenorit Kastriot Tusha dhe miqte e tij nga vendi dhe Evropa*

Prej kohësh producenti Edmond Tullumani ka nisur të përgatisë koncertin e radhës me tenorin Kastriot Tusha. Ndryshe nga herët e tjera, kur këto koncerte organizoheshin në muajin prill ose dhjetor, për të krijuar një traditë të përhershme të aktiviteteve të tyre, Tullumani dhe Tusha kanë vendosur ta thyjenë rregullin e përhershëm. Duke e shpërngulur projektin e tyre në muajin korrik. Jo më në Pallatin e Kongreseve, por në Durrës, në Hotel Adriatik. Jo pa qëllim është bërë kjo zgjedhje, për mbrëmjen që do ti kushtohet muzikës evropiane. Organizatorët kanë zgjedhur muajin korrik, si periudha më e zbrazët dhe aktivitete të këtij lloji mund të ndikojnë për turizmin në Shqipëri. Në këtë koncert do të jenë të ftuar artistë të huaj dhe ambasdorët e vendeve që përfaqësohen në këtë koncert me artistët dhe muzikën e vendit të tyre. Pikërisht këta do të jenë mbështetësit kryesorë të këtij aktiviteti që është konceptuar si një mbrëmje gala ku Evropa do të ulet në të njëjtën skenë. Krahas ambasdorëve mbështetës i rëndësishëm i këtij aktiviteti do të jetë dhe bashkia e qytetit të Durrësit, dhe personalisht kryetari i saj, Lefter Koka.
Tenori Tusha dhe miqtë e tij do të sjellin muzikë napoletane, franceze, italiane, turke, greke, gjermane, anglezenën shoqërinë e orkestrës Filarmonike të Akademisë së Arteve, e cila do të drejtohet nga dirigjenit i mirënjohur italian Masimo Testa.
Drejtor artistik i ketij koncerti do te jete Ibrahim Madhi. Monika Zguro është zgjedhur si prezantuesja e këtij aktiviteti. Por krahas të huajve, Tusha do të ketë të ftuar në këtë koncert dhe miqtë shqiptarë. Me të gjithë këta miq Tusha dhe producenti Edmond Tullumani do të realizojnë kështu koncertin e gjashtë. Duke iu rikthyer kështu edhe një herë natyrës, aty ku edhe e filluan pak vite më parë me Natën napoletane. Më pas do të hynin në Pallatin e Kongreseve për Tusha dhe miqtë, me repertorin latino-amerikan klasik, për të vazhduar me koncertin Tre tenorët ku bashkë me Tushën ishin dhe Josif Gjipali dhe profesori i nderuar Gaqo Çako dhe së fundmi për koncertin me Vikena Kamenicen Kur jemi bashkë ne të dy.
Ndërsa tani Nata e muzikes evropiane i ka nxitur ti rikthehen sërish natyrës, të shkojne drejt Durresit, drejt Adriatikut ku koncerti edhe pse do të hapet me himnin evropian do të mbyllet me muzikën karakteristike shqiptare, e cila do të këndohet nga të gjithë artistët e huaj që do të vijnë në Tiranë enkas për këtë koncert.

----------


## kolombi

*JAM RRITUR NE MES TE LIMONAVE DHE PORTOKALLEVE*

Tenori i njohur shqiptar Kastriot Tusha rrefehet per "Koha Jone"; dashuria per muziken, aktivitetet muzikore brenda vendit dhe udhetimet e gjata jashte Shqiperise, familja, pasionet dhe deshira per te kaluar sa me shume kohe prane detit 

*Cili eshte Kastriot Tusha...*

Eshte rritur ne bahcet elbasanllije, ne mes te limonave, portokalleve dhe trendafilave. Butesia dhe ngrohtesia e ketij ambienti duket se kane depertuar edhe ne zerin e tij. Qe ne vitet e para te femijerise, Kastrioti eshte ushqyer me dashurine per muziken. Kenga ka qene gjithnje e pranishme ne familjen e madhe Tusha, por Kastrioti ishte i vetmi anetar i kesaj familjeje, qe vendosi t'i perkushtohej totalisht muzikes. Qe ne vitet e para te shkolles tetevjecare ai nis te studioje per kanto dhe me pas, e gjithe shkolla e mesme do te ishte ne funksion te muzikes. Eshte aktivizuar ne festivalet e ndryshme te pioniereve qe organizoheshin ne qytetin e tij te lindjes, ku eshte vleresuar edhe me cmime te para. Njerezit nuk e kane te veshtire te kujtojne Kastriotin te veshur me fustanelle ne nje nga festivalet e Shkodres, ku ai prezantohet me kengen e njohur te Gazmend Muallahit "Hidhet vallja popullore". Ne perfundim te shkolles se mesme, ai kryen nje kurs nentemujor per kengetare popullore, i cili sherben edhe si trampolin per te vazhduar studimet e larta prane Akademise se Arteve te Bukura. Mbaron studimet dhe menjehere emerohet solist prane Tetarit te Operas dhe Baletit. Gjate kesaj periudhe, ai realizon me sukses nje sere rolesh te rendesishme, si "Peshkataret e Perlave", ku interpreton me artisten e njohur Inva Mula, opera "Mrika", ne te cilen kendon me znj. Edit Mihali, opera "Traviata", ku ka si partnere Tatiana Koren dhe Mariana Leken, opereta "Paja" e Nikolla Zoraqit dhe shume e shume vepra te tjera te vena ne skene gjate viteve 1989-1997. Nderkaq, ai realizon edhe nje sere koncertesh recitale si brenda ashtu edhe jashte vendit. Nder to mund te permenden "Nate napolitane", "Tusha me miqte", "Kur jemi bashke ne te dy" (ketu ka si partnere kengetaren Vikena Kamenica), "Tre tenoret", "Nate europiane" etj. Gjate aktiviteteve te ndryshme muzikore, Kastrioti ka bashkepunuar me emra te njohur te muzikes shqiptare dhe asaj te huaj. Vetem pak kohe me pare, ai nxorri ne treg albumin e tij te fundit te titulluar "Jetoje jeten". Aktualisht, Kastrioti punon si pedagog prane Fakultetit te Akademise se Arteve, profesion te cilin e kryen paralelisht me aktivitetet e tij muzikore.

*Intervistoi: Esmeralda Gjoka*  *

- Cila eshte arsyeja qe vendoset t'i perkushtoheshit pikerisht muzikes klasike?*


- Vete zeri im ishte i pershtashem per muziken operistike. Nga ana tjeter, rezultatet e mira ne shkolle, bene te mundur qe une te kendoja ne skenen e TOB-it. Nuk mun te rri pa falenderuar per ndihmen e jashtezakonshme qe me kane dhene ne kete drejtim pedagoget e mi, te cilet i perkasin atij brezi qe une e quaj brezi i arte. Permend ketu Gaqo Cakon, Ramiz Kovacin, Hysen Kocian, Edit Mihalin, Suzana Frasherin, Ibrahim Madhin, Ibrahim Tukicin, Isak Shehun, etj, te cilet na mesuan ne abc-ne e muzikes. Eshte merite e tyre qe shume prej studenteve qe mbaruan kete shkolle muzike, sot kendojne ne skenat me te mira boterore.

-* Jo rralle keni provuar te kendoni edhe muzike te lehte. Po keshtu keni levruar jo pa sukses kenget qytetare e ne menyre te vecante, serenatat korcare. Si e ndieni veten ne keto zhanre muzikore?*


- Une jam tenor lirik dhe si i tille, kam deshire t'i prek here pas here zhanret e muzikes qe ju permendet me lart. Me te njejtin pasion qe kendoj muziken operistike, une interpretoj edhe muziken e lehte, ate popullore apo kenget qytetare. Ndoshta kam ruajtur nje embelsi dhe ngrohtesi ne interpretimin e ketyre kengeve, e cila lidhet me vendin ku kam lindur. Duke qene se vij nga qyteti i Elbasanit, une jam rritur nen aromen e trendafilave te Isuf Myzirit. Butesia e bahceve te elbasanllinjve, ku ne te njejtin vend rriten limoni, portokalli dhe trendafilat, ka depertuar edhe ne menyren time te te kenduarit.

*- Te flasim per aktivitetin tuaj te fundit muzikor, "Tre tenoret", i cili u prit mjaft mire nga publiku shqiptar. E kujt ishte ideja per realizimin e ketij koncerti?*

- Kete koncert si dhe te gjitha koncertet recitale, e kam realizuar ne bashkepunim me mikun tim te ngushte, zotin Edmond Tullumani. Ne keto aktivitete, kemi patur vazhdimisht te ftuar nje numer te madh artistesh. Ne cdo koncert qe zhvillojme, pervec risive qe perpiqemi te sjellim me ane te programit, ne kemi te pranishem edhe emra te njohur te artit. Une vertet ua di per nder edhe donatoreve qe na kane mbeshtetur ne realizimin e koncerteve tona, si dhe RTVSH-se, qe eshte treguar vazhdimisht i gatshem per te na ndihmuar.

*- C'mund te na thoni per albumin tuaj te fundit te titulluar "Jetoje jeten"?*


- Albumi eshte nje bashkepunim me Edmond Zhulalin, i cili ka kompozuar tre kenge si dhe nje perpunim te mire dibran qe e kam kenduar me Manjola Nallbanin dhe Ledina Celon, (kolazhi i fundit ne album); kam bashkepunuar gjithashtu me Edison Misen, (dy serenatat), me Alfred Kacinarin si dhe me kompozitoret kosovare Afrim Maculen dhe me Ruzhdi Sadikun. Tekstet e kengeve kane si autore Agim Docin, Irma Kurtin, Adrian Trebicken dhe Hifzi Krasniqin nga Kosova. Jam munduar qe edhe me kete album te mos dal jashte natyres sime, por te jem po ai tenor me te cilin jane mesuar njerezit. Kam "luajtur" me gershetimin e stileve muzikore. Aty ka pak pop-folk, ka stil serenate, ka balade, ka nje perpunim sic eshte kolazhi. Ne kenget e mia i kam kenduar me teper dashurise. I ftuar special ne albumin tim eshte atasheu kulturor i ambasades turke, Bilal Camlek, qe ka luajtur ne ballama dhe ka kompozuar nje kenge enkas per mua, nje vals te bukur qe quhet "Nen driten e qirinjve". S'duhet harruar pa permendur bashkepunimi qe kam pasur me produksionin "Fuga" dhe presidentin e tij, Lulezim Fuga.

- *Nje numer te madh koncertesh ju i keni zhvilluar edhe jashte Shqiperise. Cilat jane emocionet qe ruani nga keto aktivitete?*


- Po behen gati pese vjet qe krahas koncerteve qe zhvilloj ne Shqiperi, kam nje aktivitet te pasur edhe jashte vendit. Ne shume shtete si ne Zvicer, Gjermani, Itali, etj., kam interpretuar muzike te dhomes me nje kuartet harqesh. Kam kenduar ne skenen e teatrit ne Prishtine operen "Dasma arbereshe", te shfaqur premiere pas luftes, ku kam patur edhe rolin kryesor. Ishte nje eveniment qe me ka lene shume mbresa pozitive, te cilat nuk harrohen lehte. Gjate aktiviteteve te mia jashte vendit, kam patur bashkepunime te ndryshme me artiste te huaj, sic eshte "Opera e Ankarase" me zonjen Nilgyn Akerman (nje mezosoprano e mrekullueshme), apo bashkepunimi me kengetaren amerikane Ivet Xharvis, apo edhe me dirigjente italiane si Xhana Frata, etj. Gjate ketij viti ne te cilin sapo kemi hyre, kam ne projekt te realizoj pese koncerte ne qytete te ndryshme te Zvicres me nje pianist zviceran dhe nje tromponist japonez. Pritja qe kam gjetur nga publiku ne vendet ku kam zhvilluar koncerte, ka qene vertet shume e ngrohte. Une jam perpjekur te jem i sinqerte dhe komunikues me publikun, pasi ky i fundit eshte delikat dhe nese ne skene paraqitesh me prepotence, nuk mund te kesh sukses. 

*- Cfare pasionesh keni dhe si ju pelqen ta kaloni kohen e lire?*


- Me pelqen shume e bukura. Brenda mundesive te mia ekonomike, jam perpjekur ta pajis sa me bukur shtepine time dhe po keshtu ambientin e saj rrethues. Kam hobi peshkimin dhe cdo fundjave une shkoj per peshkim ne Durres. Qendrimin ne Durres, prane detit, e shfrytezoj edhe per te medituar apo per t'u clodhur. Jam shume i dashuruar me natyren dhe ne kete drejtim, me kane ngjare edhe dy femijet e mi. Si vajza, ashtu edhe djali, e pelqejne detin dhe jane te apasionuar pas bukurive natyrore. Here pas here se bashku me familjen, dalim jashte Tiranes dhe udhetojme drejt vendeve te ndryshme te Shqiperise.

*- A jane te lidhur femijet tuaj me muziken?*

- Vajza eshte shume e talentuar. Vazhdon kolegjin per piano dhe eshte ne klasen e dyte. Ndersa djali nuk ka shume te dhena muzikore. Ai vazhdon vitin e dyte ne gjimnazin "Uillson". Per fat te keq, nuk kam patur kohe te mjaftueshme per t'i qendruar prane familjes sime, pasi me eshte dashur te leviz shpesh jashte vendit me aktivitete te ndryshme. Si pasoje e kesaj, barra kryesore i ka rene Aniles, bashkeshortes sime, e cila eshte perkujdesur dhe u ka qendruar ne cdo moment prane dy femijeve tane. 

*- Pra, e keni ndier mungesen e familjes?*

- Sigurisht qe familja me ka munguar shume. Dhe me shume, mungesen e saj kam filluar ta ndiej kohet e fundit. Njehere e nje kohe ishte disi ndryshe, pasi ndihesha i joshur nga deshira per te shetitur sa me shume dhe per te pare sa me shume gjera nga bota pertej kufijve. Tani sikur jemi velur nga shetitjet e gjata, ndoshta edhe per faktin se kemi arritur ne konkluzionin se jo gjithcka ne ato vende eshte e bukur. Jeta jashte Shqiperise ka problemet e saj. Disa here me jane krijuar kushtet per te qendruar dhe jetuar pergjithmone ne ndonje vend te huaj, por nuk kam dashur ta bej nje gje te tille. Per te qene i sinqerte, ne asnje vend tjeter te botes nuk e ndiej veten me mire se sa ne Shqiperi. Ketu kam bere nje emer, kam krijuar nje baze te mire ekonomike, bej nje jete te rregullt dhe kam shume miq. Megjithe problemet qe ka vendi, une ndihem mireketu. 

*- Me sa kuptova nga pergjigjet tuaja, paskeni raporte te mira me parate...*

- Perpiqem te programohem. E marr jeten si te me vije dhe nuk sforcohem per t'i arritur gjerat me cdo kusht. Nuk abuzoj me asgje dhe nuk e teproj me shpenzime, por perpiqem te plotesoj nevojat kryesore. Cdo gje e bej me mase.



*- Cila eshte ana me pozitive qe i njihni vetes?*

- Korrektesa qe kam ne raportet me njerezit. Jam shume korrekt dhe kur marr persiper dicka, perpiqem ta realizoj me cdo kusht. Pikerisht korrektesa eshte tipari qe cmoj me teper edhe tek te tjeret.



*- Po e meta me e madhe qe i njihni vetes, cila eshte?*

- Jam me i sinqerte nga c'duhet. Besoj shume tek njerezit, gje qe jo rralle me sjell edhe zhgenjime.

*- Cili eshte ushqimi juaj i preferuar?*

- Duke qene se e kam hobi peshkimin, me pelqen edhe te konsumoj me teper prodhimet e detit. 

*- Po pija e preferuar?*

- Vera, megjithese e pi shume rralle.

*- A merreni me ndonje aktivitet sportiv?*

- Me pelqen shume te luaj pingpong. Ndonjehere kur mblidhemi me shoqerine luajme edhe futboll.

*- Ku i lini takimet me miqte tuaj?*

- Zakonisht, kafete me miqte i pi tek hotel "Diplomat".

*- C'raporte keni me politiken dhe politikanet?*

- I respektoj politikanet per detyren e veshtire qe kane. Eshte nje klase politike e re, si cdo gje tjeter ne Shqiperi pas viteve te diktatures. Shpresoj tek puna e tyre dhe shumicen e tyre i kam miq. Ne koncertet e mia jane te gjithe prezente, pavaresisht nga ngjyrimet politike. 

*- A votoni ne procese zgjedhore?*

- Po, votoj kur ndodhem ne Shqiperi. Megjithese ne pjesen me te madhe te proceseve zgjedhore, jam ndodhur jashte vendit dhe nuk kam patur mundesi te votoj.

*- A keni ndonje pishman te mbartur nga vitet e shkuara?*

- Vete rrjedha e jetes sime ka qene normale. Nuk kam qene nga ata tipa qe kane bere "bum" menjehere, qe kane shperthyer sapo kane dale ne skene. Tek une, gjithcka ka ecur me ritmet e duhura. Edhe karriera ime ka ardhur gradualisht ne rritje. Jam perpjekur te punoj shume dhe me shume seriozitet. Uroj qe femijet dhe studentet e mi te punojne po kaq seriozisht. Nuk kam pishmane apo pengje. Cdo gje me eshte realizuar ngadale-ngadale dhe une i gezohem ketij suksesi. Te jesh kengetar nuk eshte e lehte. Duhet t'i nenshtrohesh nje regjimi te rrepte, nuk mund te abuzosh me asgje, nuk mund te pish nje uje te ftohte apo te luash futboll, pasi rrezikon te humbasesh ngjyrimet e zerit. Duhet te jesh shume i kujdesshem ne cdo moment te jetes.

*- A keni ndonje projekt te madh, per te cilin po punoni aktualisht?*

- Koncertin "Tre tenoret" mendojme qe ta zhvendosim ne skenen me te mire te operas ne Athine, Kopenhagen, dhe ne disa qytete te tjera te Evropes. Dirigjent eshte Bujar Llapi, i cili po zhvillon nje aktivitet te pasur ne Vankuver te Kanadase. Sic e dini Josif Gjipali po kendon ne te gjitha skenat e botes, Adrian Gjema po kendon ne operan e Mynhenit, Agim Hushi n-_enat e Australise. Pra, niveli i artisteve nuk mungon, ndaj dhe po perpiqemi ta zhvendosim me tej.

----------


## Gjallica

Me pelqejne shume kenget e tij sidomos kjo me poshte me te cilen bej dhe zgjimin e mengjesit :buzeqeshje: 

*Falni Dashuri* 

Sa e bukur jeta vjen
e c'do pjese te saj jetojme
zemra e lumtur s'mund te jete 
pak si shpesh na e lendojne.

         * * *

Ju o njerez te mire mdegjoni
degjoni kte zemer
se zeri i saj u flet ne emer
falni dhe ju pak, Dashuri!

        * * *

Ndali bota dhe degjoi
zemren time tek lotoi
jane lot gjaku qe pikojne
e lote dhimbje qe mbi kerkoooj.

       * * * 

Ju o njere te mire mdegjoni
degjoni kte zemer
se zeri i saj ju flet me emer
falni dhe ju pak, Dashuri!

----------


## KaLajsi

te them te drejten nuk i kam qejfe kenget e atit
por kengen qe ka ber per Sk`Elbasani   e ka qar me lot .

----------


## Foleja_

Kastriot Tusha per mua eshte kengetari me  i mire  qe kemi.I adhuroj shume kenget e tij,dhe eshte e pamundur te kaloj dita pa e degjuar se paku nje kenge nga ai. Them se eshte mbret i kenges shqipe  :Lulja3:

----------


## niku-nyc

Kastriot Tusha eshte mjeshter per muziken Korcare dhe zerin qe ka si opera qe e ben muziken me te embel! Mu me pelqen me shume nga kengetar Shqiptar, dhe per kengetare me pelqen Manjola Nallbani dhe kur kendojn te dy bashk neper koncerte. Kastriot Tusha si dhe Manjola Nallbani kan ber shume kontirbut per Shqiptaret e Kosoves gjate luftes, per Shqiptaret ne Diaspore dhe per Organizata Shqiptare ne New York!

Une kam disa kenge te tij ne mp3 qe i kam bo download nga LimeWire Pro, ne qofse dikush kerkon ndonje kenge qe i duet qe mund ta kem dhe t'jua dergoj!

----------


## MiLaNiStE

edhe mu me pelqe sh ky, parvjet ka qen ktu nkanada ishte nice fare

----------


## dodoni

Koheve te fundit degjova nje kenge te Tushes, te titulluar Shko, shume kenge e bukur ishte. Me te vertete eshte kengetar shume, shume i mire.

----------


## FЯODO

Kastriot Tusha nuk mund te quhet tenor per mendimin tim, ai eshte me teper kengetar lirik sesa tenor.
Te jesh tenor kerkon shume klasifikime.

Ja nje faqe interesante http://www.tretenoret.com

----------


## Foleja_

*BELBEZON*

Belbezon ,pa fund justifikime
Veç kerkon  qe te te fale
Çdo gje shkoi 
Njehere e mire mbaroj
Si hije shuhesh ,shuhesh tash.

Nje kitare  diku  per ty kendonte
Si e marre  me zemer vrare
Por te them se ti se meriton
Ndjenjen e fjetur me s ma zgjon.

Jo  te jem pa ty kjo  gje me vret
se te dua te dua vertete
Larg po iku koken pas se kthej 
Per ty asgje sdua te ndjeje.

Ah kur erdhi ajo vere e nxehte
Une te desha te desha vertete
Larg po iku  koken pas se kthej
 Per ty asgje  sdua te ndjeje.


Pa ty jam , me pak i roberuar
Ky kujtim sjell kenaqesi.
Do vazhdoj i vetem te jetoj
Jashte vetes sime mbete ti. 



Nje kitar.......(perseritet)

----------


## Foleja_

*JETO JETEN* 

Mendoj me vete sa shpejte koha  kalon,
nje makine poshte ne rruge befas me zgjon,
dita eshte e ngrysur por prap me pelqen
te shijoj nje kafe ,kjo ia vlene.

Kam nje mike qe pret nje thashetheme,
 dhe pse fare  nuk kam nuk ka problem
Ndodhem brenda jetes , kjo ka rendesi
çdo te ndodhe me pas , zoti e di.

Jetoje jeten  jetoje  asgje mos mendo
neper ethe  te fatit  ti mos kerko
shijo  nje  kafe mengjesi ,hajde tjeter çfar do
Nese ke kohe ti enderro

Jetoje jeten....( perseritet)
.. nese ke kohe ti dashuro.

Mua sot me pelqen  çdo gje qe shoh
ngjyra qe permbi buze ka vene ajo
Dielli apo shiu  nuk ka shume rendesi
Çasti qe kerkoi eshte  tani.

Kjo gazete po me lodhe,por nuk e le
Nje kujtim befas shko dhe nuk eshte me
Dita eshte e bukur kur ka viti jete
Tjeter shanse miku im JO nuk ke.


Jetoje jeten jetoje dhe asgje mos mendo....( perseritet)

----------


## Foleja_

*FANTAZO*

Ti je larg tani,une krejt pa njeri,
por diçka ne na bashkon
nese fantazon.
Fantazo  sikur, ne nuk u ndame kurre
perseri  do te me gjesh
prane do te me kesh.
Duhet e di ,pak fantazi.

Dhe kthehem lehte e lehte,
prap ne nje tjeter jete
ku jemi une  dhe ti.
Dhe prap ty te ndjej prane
si me magji  mu thane,lotet ne syte e mi.
Duhet po e di ,veç pak fantazi.

Ref:  Mos me zgjo le te fle
te besoj per nje çast se bashke  jemi ne
per ta sjelle  prape ne jete kte dashuri 
fantazo edhe ti.


Dhe kthehem lehte e lehte 
prap ne nje tjeter jete
ku jemi une  dhe ti.
Dhe prap ty te ndjej prane
si me magji  mu thane,lotet ne syte e mi.
Duhet po e di ,veç pak fantazi.

ref. Mos me zgjo....

----------


## Foleja_

* DO TE KTHEHEM PERSERI*

    Kastrioti:

As ne femijeri,
e as sot si burre,
moj vogelushja ime
su gezova kurre.

Larg ne vend te huaj 
jeta mu me shkoj,
por malli me djeg
kur zerin ta degjoj.

   Vogelushja( nuk ia di emrin  :i ngrysur:  )

O sa me ka marr malli,
sa me ke munguar,
Mos harro ti babi
çfar me ke premtuar.

Babi pse brengosesh
kur une jam krenare,
qe jam bija jote
e qe jam Shqiptare.

   Kastrioti:
 Te past babi bija ime
qe kaq shume po me mungon,
fjala jote kaq e ambel
zemren ma gezon,
fjala jote kaq e ambel 
zemren ma gezon.

Se vertete te kam premtuar,
dhe se shpejti do te vi,
asnjehere ky vend i huaj 
s behet  Shqiperi

asnjehere ky vend i huaj 
s behet SHQIPERI.

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

LoL..e vetmja arsye pse e kam fiksuar Kastriot Tushen eshte nga nje estrade qe ka bere ai Agroni...Lol..fishekjzarreeeet ne qiellin blu, a dicka e tille :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angert

Faleminderit poashtu shum foleja ,me pelqyen shum edhe punimet tuaja flm,per dergimin tend ne mesazh prvat u mundova te dergojne mesazh privat ket falenderim por diqka nu po me del si penges nuk e di.
megjithat rresspekt  e shoh s e shkrimet e mijate kan len pershtypje te mir dhe ,
un ty te pershendes me shum sukses qoft puna jote,
perveq punimeve  t e,mija ne faqen drenica ke edhe  vargje dhe te keshilloj ti lexosh ato  njianliz sipas shijes tende

poeti nga mitrovica
angert

----------


## Albo

NTERVISTA/ Flet tenori i mirënjohur "Mjeshtri i Madh"  Kastriot Tusha

* “Romancat shqiptare” i 12 Korrikut një recital pa koment*

Albert ZHOLI

Ai mbetet një ndër tenorët shqiptarë më të mirë të të gjithë kohrave. Tenori që është njehsuar me himin Kombëtar që con peshë gjithë shqiptarët në botë kur këndon Himin në ndeshjet ndërkombëtare. E shehh gjithmonë të qeshur por dhe gjithmonë në lëvizje. Zëri i tij tashmë ka kohë që i ka kaluar kufijtë e vendit dhe ka arritur deri në Koren e Jugut. Por atë nuk e dehin sukseset, pasi e di mirë se mbivlerësimi të con në shterpëzim. Eshtë tepër familjar, por mbi të gjitha shumë kërkues për veten ku kritikën më të shëndoshë e sheh tek familja. “Romancat shqiptare”, do të jetë recital i tij i shumëpritur I cili do të zhvillohet në amfiteatrin e Universitetit të Arteve për nder të 100-vjetorit të Shpalles së Pavarsisë. Ai ka kohë që punon për këtë recital, punon ditë e natë dhe me shumë përgjegjësi pasi dhe pjesët që do të interpretojë do të jenë nga kompozitorët më të shquar shqiptarë. Sipas tij ky recital do të jetë i gjithi një surpizë që nga interpretuesi i romancave në vargje, tenorët shoqërues, sopranoja e ftuar etj…”jam nën ethet e recitalit” e mbyll bisedën Kastrioti, dhe balli i mbushet me djersë përgjegjësie. 
Çfarë po përgatit së afërmi Kastrioti?
 Eshtë në nderin tonë që në këtë 100 vjetor të pavarsisë të shpalosim vlerat tona të vërteta kulturore në të gjitha fushat. Mendoj se një aspekt shumë i rëndësishëm i trashgimisë tonë muzikore është edhe romanca , si një formë muzikore shum e spikatur shprehëse, e cila është lëvruar jo pak nga kompozitorët shqiptar dhe ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm  në edukimin e shijeve tona kombëtare të kultivuara në fushën e muzikës.Por mendoj se në këtë rast jubilar është me vend zgjedhja , përgatitja dhe interpretimi i një buqete romancash të autorëve shqiptarë të interpretuara nga unë dhe të ftuarit e mi.Koncerti do të mbahet në Amfiteatrin e Universitetit të Arteve  më datën 21 Korrik 2012.


Kush do të jetë e veccanta e këtij koncerti ?
E veccanta është se koncertet e deri tanishme me romanca vokale kanë qenë të shoqëruara me pianoforte dhe publiku i pranishëm ka qenë i kufizuar. Mendojmë këtë herë ti japim kësaj forme një dimension më të gjerë, për ta ngritur këtë gjini në vendin që i takon në muzikën shqiptare. Besojm se ky aktivitet i shkon shumë për shtat këtij pervjetori , duke nxjerrë në pah pasurinë shpirtërore  të kombit tonë, të mbeshtetur tërësisht në vlerat tona kombëtare.                                       
Cilët do të jenë të “ftuarit”?
Te ftuarit e kësaj mbrëmje do të jenë sopranoja e mirënjohur Suzana Frasheri, kitaristi i mirënjohur Edison Misso, këngëtarja e mirënjohur Rovena Dilo, trompisti  me emër Isak Shehu dhe supriza të tjera që audienca do ti ndjekë gjatë mbrëmjes. Koncertin do ta shoqërojë formacioni orkestal i dhomës së Universitetit tëArteve  i drejtuar nga Mjeshtri  i madh Ibrahim Madhi . Artistët e ftuar në këtë koncert janë ndër më të suksesshmit në vendin tonë. Autorët e përzjedhur do të jenë emrat më të spikatur të muzikës shqiptare si : T.Harapi , A.Mula , A.Lalo , A.Pecci , E.Sina , Z.Çoba , L.Dizdari , A.Paparisto , V.Nova , F. Ibrahimi , R.Dhomi , L.GJoka , I. Shehu . etj…
 Për më tej mënyra e konceptimit si do të vazhdojë?
Nuk do të ketë vetëm këngëtarë interpretues dhe shoqërues por  do të ketë një zhvillim akoma më të gjerë ky recital nga mënyra e konceptimit.duke filluar nga orkestracioni duke ruajtur melodinë, harmoninë ashtu sicc e ka konceptuar kompozitori. E gjithë struktura është ndërtuar mbi një fabul unike, në funksion të së tërës ku do te prodominoje lirika dhe romantizmi .
Ju thatë se do të ketë dhe një aktor, ccfarë roli do të luaj?
E veccantë  tjetër e kësaj mbremjeje do te jetë dhe interpretimi i  disa teksteve të romancave nga një artist i mrekullueshëm i skenës  së Teatrit shqiptar .Emrin po ja u lë surpriz .….
Kush ju nxiti për këtë recital?
Kam kohë që e mendoj realizimin e këtij koncerti. Por nxitja kryesore ishte që ta realizoj me rastin e  100 vjetorit të Pavaresisë së Shqipërisë.
 Si vjen në këtë recital Kastrioti? Vij me një garanci të plotë për suksesin  e këtij koncerti. Kam bindjen se ky koncert do të jetë ndër pikat kulmore të festimeve të 100 vjetorit tëPavarësisë.,,,,, Eshtë romanca ajo dhe  krijimtaria e këtyre kompozitorëve të mëdhenj që për mua hyjnë në brezin e artë të Artistëve shqipëtar  që më jep garancinë që  ky concert do të jetë isuksesshëm .Nuk mund të realizohej ky koncert  pa ndihmën e miqve dhe dashamirësve të zërit tim duke veccuar : Bashkinë e Tiranës,  Ministrinë e Kulturës , Posta Shqiptare , Lloto Sportin ,  Shoq.Sig. Interalbania  ,  ANTA ,   Tv. Klan ,  Universitetin e Arteve,  Alb Klima , Optika Troplini, Hotel Diplomat .
Sa ka ndikuar familja në këtë aktivitet kaq të rëndësishëm.?
Në gjithë  aktivitetet e mia familjen time e kam pasur dhe e kam të pandarë dhe shum afër meje . Ata janë pjesë e shpirtit, pjesë e suksesit, sepse më krijojnë një ngrohtësi dhe harmoni të padiskutushme, për të realizuar arritjet e mia.
Si do ta përkufizonit të qënit femër me syrin e një artisti?
Femra është lulja në shkretëtirë që dhe pse e vetme e kthen shkretëtirën në ujvarë. Eshtë pranvera edhe në stinën e dimrit. Eshtë aroma më e mirë në mes lulesh shumë ngjyrëshe.

Çështë dashuria për Kastriotin?
Një trëndafil që, për nga bukuria nuk ka të krahasuar. Një trëndafil i vetmi në llojin e vet. Në dashuri duhet të jesh vetvetja dhe të transmetosh  shpirtin dhe mirënjohjen, atë që ndjen në qënien tënde në fjalën më të magjishme dhe më të bukur me emrin dashuri.
Çfarë respekton më shumë tek një femër?
Sinqeritetin
Çfarë bën në kohën e lirë Kastrioti?
Ja kushtoj familjes dhe dëgjoj muzikë.
Jeni supertsticioz?
Besoj në punë dhe sinqeritet.
Gatuani?
Hahahahahahaha…me thën të drejtën jo. Ndoshta kam qenë i përkëdhelur në këtë drejtim pasi kam një bashkshorte që s'të lë hapësirë….
 Mardhëniet me politikën?
Politika është art në drejtimin e shtetit. I respektoj politikanët por arti i të kënduarit është jashtë ngjyrimeve politike. Kënga është magjia shpirtërore që e bashkon politikën dhe heq parcelizimet.
 Vesi që krtitikoni më shumë tek njerëzit?
Mosmirënjohja. Kur takoj njërëz të tillë më sëmbon në zemër dhe për një moment ndihem i dobët. Jepi Çezarit atë që i takon Çezarit. Sa pak frymë do për të dhënë një falënderim, por sa zemra ngre peshë kjo fjalë e thënë me zemër.
Motua nga e cila që udhëhiqeni në jetë?
Dëgjo, puno, krijo dhe kurrë mos dëmto.
Ku ka qenë kohët e fundit Kastrioti?
Unë jam gjithnjë në lëvizje. Kohët e fundit kam qenë në Kanada, në Kore, në Gjermani, në Maqedoni në Kosovë, Mal të Zi. Profesioni im i tillë është. Ndihem mirë kur më vleresojnë pasi unë jashtë nuk përfaqsoj Kastriotin, por Shqipërinë, flamurin kuq e zi, atë flamur që shqiptarët e mbajnë kudo që janë e mbajnë në gji si gjënë më të shenjtë.

----------


## sirena_adria

_Sepse Kastriot Tusha di thjesht t’i “qëndisë” këngët e tij…_

siç ka ditur të jetë gjithnjë, elegant, me finesë dhe me stil, tenori i njohur shqiptar, Kastriot Tusha, është kthyer sërish me një tjetër projekt muzikor.
“Loti si ar” titullohet kënga më e re e Tushës, e cila e sjell tenorin në një atmosferë mjaft verore, në një jaht luksoz dhe shoqëruar  nga një vajzë mjaft e pashme.
Kënga është shumë ndryshe nga këngët e tjera verore, të cilat janë ritmike, me një tekst shumë të thjeshtë për t’u mbajtur mend dhe me vajza seksi një videoklip.
Epo, nuk mund të ndodhte ndryshe, sepse Kastriot Tusha ka ditur të sjellë gjithnjë këngë mjaft cilësore, të cilat na kanë shoqëruar jo vetëm ditët e nxehta të verës, por, pse jo, edhe në netët tona romantike. /Blitz.al/

http://blitz.al/showblitz/rreth-e-rr...-kenget-e-tij/

----------

